
Show HN: Pam M – Metal Additive Manufacturing - arthurquerou
https://pollen.am/pam-series-m
======
matt_the_bass
Do you have any strength of materials analysis for some sample parts? It would
be great to have a simple part that was machined vs printed and compare
strengths.

------
Immortalin
Price?

~~~
Cedosan
Founder here. Starting at $80k (or €68,9k). Feel free to contact us.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Wow! Does that include the sintering equipment?

